# Good Friday Pomps...



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

First baits in the water around 12:30...fished until 3:00...peeled frozen shrimp...caught these and 2 blues...tried to limit and ran out of bait...by myself...three rods...



















Pompano En Papillote for dinner...sorta like emiril's recipe...

Preheat the oven to 400ºF. Lightly oil a baking sheet.

Rub the fillets with the olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

In a small mixing bowl, toss the crabmeat, crawfish tails and garlic together. Season with salt and pepper.

Cut a piece of parchment paper about 2 inches longer than the fish. Fold the paper in half lengthwise, then open it flat. Place the fish on one half of the paper. Spread the crabmeat mixture evenly over the fish. Fold the other parchment half over the fish and roll the edges to seal the fish tightly in the bag. The bag should be formed in the shape of the fish. Place the bag on the baking sheet and bake for 10 to 12 minutes.

In a small nonreactive saucepan, combine the lemon juice and shallots. Bring to a gentle boil and cook until the liquid reduces by half, about 3 minutes. Add the cold butter cubes, 2 to 3 at a time, and whisk until completely melted. Season with salt and pepper. Stir in the chopped parsley.

To serve, cut off the top of the bag and roll it back with a fork to expose the fish. Spoon the sauce over the fish and garnish with parsley sprigs.


...pics of dinnerto follow...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice catch and thanks for the recipe.

GO CANES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good report mike....i'm on my way over for supper :letsdrink


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I just realized I'm out numbered on this thread 2-1 by hurricane fans....whats this forum coming to?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (4/10/2009)*I just realized I'm out numbered on this thread 2-1 by hurricane fans....whats this forum coming to?




hell in a hand basket josh...lmao...c'mon over man...george and jamie are here from baton rougue...bring an appetite...


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

as much as I'd love to come over and visit while drinking a beer or two....I can't since I have family in town that I need to visit with. Plus I just got done eating some gourmet pastrami and pepper jack cheese sandwiches. Let me know the next time you hit the surf, I'll ride out there and see if I can't learn a thing or two from an old salt like yourself


----------



## mojoman (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice catch! I caught one around 10:30 at JB on some sand fleas. They wouldn't mess with the shrimp. Maybe I'll see you next time.

Cody


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

very nice mike! some darn good eaten. im going to try the recipe. thanks


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch and pics. Thanks for the report. Wish I could've gotten out today. Maybe some yaking tomorrow morning


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Mike- Thanks so much for dinner. I thought it was pretty terrible, as evidenced by my need to cool the burns in my mouth with a cold beverage while I wolfed down the "sample" Dale gave me before it was cooled off enough from the oven. I have a lot of respect for an angler that can identify and target the washouts for those tasty gulf pomps. That's a skill I have yet to acquire. Luckily, I have a buddy that has it down and I just crash his party when I get hungry for pompano. Nice to see everyone and the season awaits...


----------



## GatorTamer (Oct 3, 2007)

AWESOME CATCH, I am heading out around your neck of the wood SUN morning with my daughter to do some pomp fishing.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report Mike, and thanks for the Recipe, can't wait to try it............ I posted mine in the wrong section "Inshore"... Was dead on my feet and posted before I even cleaned the fish.... Glad you nailed them... We have to get together and make a run at'em.... Again congrats.............. T


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

cinco pompanos ..that's great!!!!! recipe sounds good too....thank you for the report and pics. :clap


----------

